# T-Mobile Local Support Street Challenge - Emmering



## Basti-360 (4. September 2007)

Am 22.09.2007 findet die letzte T-Mobile Local Support Challenge in diesem Jahr in der Königsdisziplin BMX Street statt. Dieses Mal laden die Emmeringer in ihr Reich, die Tretlager Halle bei München, ein.

Auf ca. 4000 qm gibt es hier alles, was das BMX-Herz höher schlagen lässt: Holztrails, etliche Street Obstacles, eine riesige Bank, eine Bowl mit Hip und einem Curved Wallride bis hin zum Local Support Obstacle mit dem wohl klingenden Na-men Monster Box. Hier werden alle Teams garantiert auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Wie bei den Local Support Challenges üblich, kann jeder BMX-Spot Deutschlands ein oder mehrere 3er-Teams ins Rennen schicken. Und Mitmachen lohnt sich: Das Gewinner-Team erhält ein neues Local Support Obstacle im Wert von 4000 Euro für den heimischen BMX Spot. Darüber hinaus gibt es für die antretenden Teams weitere Top-Preise zu gewinnen.

Der beste ungesponserte Teamfahrer erhält die T-Mobile Wildcard und marschiert damit direkt ins Finale der Street Session der T-Mobile Extreme Playgrounds am 13.10.2007 in Berlin. Dort wird er gemeinsam mit internationalen Top-Fahrern wie Ben Wallace und Alessandro Barbero an den Start gehen. 

Für Reparaturen am BMX steht den ganzen Tag der Local Support Service Van, eine mobile Werkstatt, parat. Sollten die Fahrer Erholung benötigen, können sie sich mit kostenlosem Grillfleisch und Würstchen stärken. 

Und wer abends noch genügend Kräfte besitzt, dem sei ein Besuch auf dem Okto-berfest empfohlen  denn an diesem Tag heißt es erneut Ozapft is!.

Die Anmeldung für die Local Support BMX Street Challenge am 22.09.2007 erfolgt über die T-Mobile Local Support Website  die Startplätze sind limitiert.

Weitere Infos und Anmeldung unter: www.t-mobile-localsupport.de


----------



## littleRiderin (10. September 2007)

aba aba abaaaaa. 
ich ess kein fleisch (ich weiß, ich bin ja soooooooooo schlecht*in die ecke stell und salat futter*) ><  
aber mal im ernst. gibts da dann echt nur grillfleischzeugs???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (10. September 2007)

dein benutzertitel is programm.


----------



## RISE (10. September 2007)

* Man findet keine Freunde mit Salahaaaaat*


----------



## paule_p2 (10. September 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> * Man findet keine Freunde mit Salahaaaaat*




Seit wann hat denn unser Benni nur noch 3 Haare, ist gelb und ist 3x so dick wie vorher?


----------



## littleRiderin (11. September 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> dein benutzertitel is programm.



ich weiß^^ aber des war etz ma echt ohne hintergedanke... ernst sein kann soooogar ich...


----------



## RISE (11. September 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Seit wann hat denn unser Benni nur noch 3 Haare, ist gelb und ist 3x so dick wie vorher?



Musst du in einen wunden Punkt bohren? Die Bräune meiner Haut verwandelt sich in käsiges gelb, meine Haare werden licht und die Geheimratsecken größer und ich hab tatsächlich drei Kilo zugenommen (das einzig positive). 
Wenn das mit den ersten zwei Sachen so weitergeht, werde ich wohl in die Schlagerranche wechseln.



littleRiderin schrieb:


> ich weiß^^ aber des war etz ma echt ohne hintergedanke... ernst sein kann soooogar ich...



Na dann bitte!


----------



## j.e.t. (11. September 2007)

watkinson, miller


----------



## RISE (11. September 2007)

Machen die da mit oder bekommen die auch Geheimratsecken?


----------



## littleRiderin (23. September 2007)

hat wer gescheide fotos gemacht gestern?


----------

